
Palm's software chief quits - rpledge
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/041710-palms-software-chief.html
======
metachris
Wow, Palm is really about to disintegrate.

This is a huge patent portfolio acquisition, interesting for many companies. I
hope for HTC to get it!

------
bestes
Why would you assume Palm is worse off because of this?

